# Toy Hauler Door Modification



## jalexanderj (May 2, 2013)

Hi. I've got a 2008 28KRS. That's one with the toy-compartment in the front. There is a large door on the side of the unit that serves as a ramp for your toys (eg, motorcycle, ATV). I want to use the area as a work-space instead of for toy-storage. As part of that, I'd like to attach a large computer monitor to the toy-door. Does anyone have an idea of how the door is constructed?

I'm thinking I would attach 2x4s vertically to the door (to which I would then attach the TV). To attach the 2x4, I'd use large lag screws (I think) into the metal rim. I wouldn't put a hole all the way through the door - into the metal rim (or even the base if it makes more sense). I'm tempted to just start drilling holes to see what I find, but thought I might see if anyone here has some experience or ideas.

Here are some pics. 1. Door from the outside. 2. Door from the inside. 3. Metal rim with me pointing where I think I'd attach the boards.

Thoughts?

Thanks very much.


----------



## Spider (Oct 12, 2012)

jalexanderj said:


> Hi. I've got a 2008 28KRS. That's one with the toy-compartment in the front. There is a large door on the side of the unit that serves as a ramp for your toys (eg, motorcycle, ATV). I want to use the area as a work-space instead of for toy-storage. As part of that, I'd like to attach a large computer monitor to the toy-door. Does anyone have an idea of how the door is constructed?
> 
> I'm thinking I would attach 2x4s vertically to the door (to which I would then attach the TV). To attach the 2x4, I'd use large lag screws (I think) into the metal rim. I wouldn't put a hole all the way through the door - into the metal rim (or even the base if it makes more sense). I'm tempted to just start drilling holes to see what I find, but thought I might see if anyone here has some experience or ideas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spider (Oct 12, 2012)

Sort of related. To get the door level, I added two jacks like the ones underneath to the top of the door. I put large eye bolts through the frame, then ran a length of pipe across. The jacks have two other eye bolts in the top so jacks can pivot when raising or lowering door. I did this to extend the door for a Harley ramp (it is dangerous to use the ramp as sold for a harley, the speed needed to get up the ramp makes it impossible to stop once inside the room, which is only a few inches longer than my bike). The jacks were from harbor freight. This way, the door can be level (or tilted) on any ground surface. Do you want to know more? Like you, I have thought about making a room, but considered canvas and a tube frame.


----------



## AKCamper (Apr 9, 2012)

Can you send a picture of what you did to your door. Thanks


----------



## dreed (Jan 29, 2013)

The ramp appears to be constructed of a sheet of foam sandwiched between 1/4" plywood and covered with aluminum sheeting. I modified our 2008 28KRS by adding 3 TJ01RT Stabilizing Jack's from etrail3r (1 in the center and 1 on each) reinforcing with 1/4" aluminum plates. This used in conjunction with an 8' aluminum folding ramp, provides access for our daughter's wheelchair. I also modified the pantry to provide 30" of clearance in the hallway and removed the step for the rear slide-out to allow her to turn the wheelchair around. I can provide photos if anyone is interested.


----------

